# Biggest Ork



## Huffy (Nov 25, 2008)

So I want to know who is the biggest, baddest warlord, is it Ghazghkull, because I heard during the Great Crusade, that there was an ork warlord that it took both Horus and the emperor together to beat.


----------



## warlord_morukk (Oct 20, 2008)

I haven't heard about that, tell me more.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Indeed... This Ork was so nasty it took Horus AND the Emperor to kill it. If I recall correctly, it would've killed the Emperor (It was strangling him to death) when Horus finally finished it off.. :victory:


----------



## warlord_morukk (Oct 20, 2008)

Well i bet he was proud he made horus then...


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

yeah this ork was truly massive. horus talks about it a few times in the HH series. if it was strangling the Emperor, woo that fucker was big and mean. if horus wasn't there then our good old Emperor would be dead.


----------



## Mr.Hill (Nov 12, 2008)

Hmm... We sure could use another big ol' Ork nowadays


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Deneris said:


> If I recall correctly, it would've killed the Emperor (It was strangling him to death) when Horus finally finished it off.. :victory:


Bear in mind that the Emperor had gone to town on the Ork horde before this moment. They fought their way to this Warboss


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

The image of this mean ork flicking a grot away is quite good :grin: . He'd go miles.

Does anyone know which particular book he was mentioned in , in the series ? Wonder what his name was...


----------



## revenant13 (Feb 15, 2008)

that uber ork warboss was from that campaign prior to horus being named Warmaster. Charadon campaign or some crap like that?

and still even if they had to fight all their way to that boss, even the emperor shouldnt have been nearly strangled by it were it just some regular boss or even a ghazkull level boss.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

It was before the Ulanor campaign (the camaign where Horus was named Warmaster), it was when it was just Horus and the Emperor, the other Primarchs not having been found yet. IIRC the incident is in the Index Astartes article about the Luna Wolves/Sons of Horus/Black Legion.


----------



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

I beleive this Warbosses name is The arch arsonist of Charadon.


----------



## captain Veros (Oct 25, 2008)

I'v heard that Big E showed up 1000 custodes and ripped the waaagh! to shreds. or was it a different waaagh?


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

LJT_123 said:


> I beleive this Warbosses name is The arch arsonist of Charadon.


No... thats quite after the HH, the Arch Arsonist is still quite alive and kicking it. And thats more along with the Crimson Fists fluff.. I think


----------



## Whoareyou2 (Jan 2, 2009)

Definitely the Baddest Ork of them all, someone for us Greenies to look up to, shame he didn't manage to kill off the emperor really...
WAAAGH!!!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Hehe. Although liberties have been taken, I think this is the one that is in question. And it has a willy Demolisher Cannon. Always good fun.

Now I think about, that's quite a bad pic to show, oh well.

Also, *whoareyou2*, can you please refrain from necroing dead threads, especially if there is nothing too interesting to say?


----------



## Komrad (Oct 30, 2008)

hmmm...i tot he'd be bigger :biggrin: thats a sweet pic tho, where'd u get it? :shok:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Relic Forums Dawn of War Mods. I won't tell you - you'll have to look through them 

Don't worry, it's quite recent, but I hink you should check them out. He's called Mashogg, by the way.


----------

